# Airless tyres



## aikidomo (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi 
Came across these in my travels on the Web, wowwww!
Cannot wait for these. No more punctures!
Clive


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Developed from tyres by NASA for the Lunar Rover and currently an option on skid steer loaders like Bobcats.Currently branded Michelin and Bridgestone.
They look very strange when turning.


----------



## aikidomo (Jan 8, 2008)

yes,
think of the things that we wont need, air pumps, gauges, spare wheel, no blow outs.


----------



## Bill_H (Feb 18, 2011)

There are a couple of alternatives alread, which can be used with existing tyres.
Enduro motorcyclists insert a honeycomb type tube called a mousse, which won't puncturte, unfortunately it only has a very limited life.
There is also a solution which uses a number of hollow (or foam filled) balls which pack inside the tyre.
I've used ultraseal inside my tubless motorcycle tyres for years, and have removed several metal objects which have penetrated tyres over the years without a single 'flat', in fact, so good is it that you need to check your tyres every so often to see if there are objects sticking through the tyes that you are unaware of.


----------

